# frame construction/ Fleetwood Elkhorn



## scolew325 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am looking into purchasing a 1997 Fleetwood Elkhorn 11'5" slide-in camper. The seller has no real info. on this unit, he bought it then parked it. I am trying to find out if it constructed with a wood or aluminum frame. It is in need of some repairs and need to know before purchasing. I have searched the web and have had no luck. If someone can answer my question and probably many others I would be grateful.


----------



## Spanky2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Noticed you are a recent member ,me to
I would think this would be a fast reply 
everyone must need these to modify campers safely 

Can an RV owner download or request a Blueprint ,Diagram, or Drawing showing how and where the stud frame is constructed in their RV / Fifth wheel ?
mine is a Coleman CT275rex 

Thanks Spanky2


----------

